
I asked a flight expert to find me cheaper flights and saved over $1000 - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/2015/10/05/flystein-saved-me-over-1000-dollars-on-flight-costs-and-all-they-got-was-this-blog-post.html
======
packetized
The problem here is that revenue protection departments catch on to these
things, and more quickly if you post about it, or operate a service that
abuses or facilitates it.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/08/magazine/mag-08subversion-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/08/magazine/mag-08subversion-t.html)

and more recently...

[http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/31/united-airlines-
suing-...](http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/31/united-airlines-
suing-22-year-old-nyc-man-who-figured-out-how-to/21123067/)

~~~
csydas
The service itself is also kind of expensive for the chance that you might be
able to get a cheaper flight. I plugged in the data for an upcoming
international flight path I need to make soon and the total was $85 for
service, which is a bit in my opinion for the chance that the service might be
able to find a cheaper flight plan.

And since it's non-refundable unless you can prove there is a cheaper option,
it's sunk money if there's nothing significantly better. I'm honestly not sure
how much stronger this is than just using the multi-flight tool on ITA Matrix
in a lot of cases, especially since the secret is basically they'll hunt for
the hidden city flights, which with a small bit of research you can do
yourself.

~~~
sfobound
Article says: ...but what if they don't find anything? Fair question. It's
possible you've already found the cheapest rate you're going to get. Flystein
has a beat-my-price option where you only get charged if Flystein actually
saves you more than their fees.

------
fallinghawks
I'm not seeing a Flystein quote for NYC -> SFO. It's midnight here so am I
just tired or is it really not there?

~~~
flystein
Hi! Flystein is not yet another meta-search like Kayak or some travel agency.

It is human expert powered service which helps you to save on flights.

Flystein experts use hundreds sites, professional tools and special saving
strategies(article just mention only few of them) and are interested only to
save as much as possible and make clients happy, so happy clients would
recommend Flystein to friends or blog about it ;) For BeatMyPrice trip
requests the small fee is paid only when you get real savings, in opposite
case the card authorization is promptly removed.

The service works best for any flights which cost more than lets say 500$
total.

For a simple trip just use your favorite metasearch like Kayak first and then
submit results to Flystein as Price to Beat. If Flystein experts cant find you
the real savings - your request would be completely free and you will be sure
you got the best price already.

For more complex trips - go with Build A Trip and save tons of time and money.

~~~
fallinghawks
I meant in the article posted. If you eliminate one of the legs of the
journey, I'm sure quite a lot of money can be saved.

~~~
flystein
Good catch! The screenshot does not show NYC->SFO link but it is included in
calculation as +200 (609+557+577+200 = 1943)

It was addressed in a separate message, nothing special - just a Virgin
flight. We usually recommend Virgin and JetBlue for domestic flights if there
is no big price difference with other carriers.

